# 1953 John Deere 40S!



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I guess I've been a bit "lax" here for a while! 

It's something I'd wanted for 50 years! In 1965 my folks bought the farm we have now, which was on a dirt road, ten miles from home. Dad bought a JD "MT" to use as a "saddle horse" & had a cart made to tow the "MT" to the other farm. Just open the ramp-gate on the cart, drive the front wheels of the MT into it, close the ramp-gate & pull it behind the pickup. I put a lot of hours & road miles on that old MT hauling hay & grain from farm to farm! Always wanted the one-row version!

Well, the time finally came, I watched this little tractor on KC CL for a month before deciding to buy it. A week or so later, I found a Ford front blade I could adapt to the 40 to push snow last winter. After the snows were done, I painted the blade with Rustoleum "John Deere Green".

I still need to finish the tractor painting before show season though!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

No way! I been wanting one for a while! How you been grnspot110? I been wondering where u been. My 70 is a 1953 and I picked up a 50 last winter with a nice loader on it, it is a 1953 as well. I would like to find a 40 and a 60 to go with em, preferably 1953 models. What year is your 40s? It sure looks like a sweet little tractor.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

My 40 is a 1953, but don't get any ideas! 

I grew up on a 53-60 & a 58 720D ES. Last time I saw that 60, it would have cost more to restore than it was worth, basically, a "parts" tractor. 

The 720 ended up going to IL, I'd cleaned it up & painted it, used it for parades & plow days. Got to where I just started it 3-4 times/year, so I sold it & bought a 1983-420 garden tractor.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Here are pics of the 20 dirt scoop I restored for the 40 & the 1-14" plow I made for it:


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I *finally *got back to work on the 40 today, started taking it apart for cleaning & a paint job. Took the oil pan off to clean the sludge out, the gas tank will get painted separately. Found a pleasant surprise when I took the hood & grille off, new radiator! Plenty more to do before the painting starts!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Man grnspot110 I wish I had on like it. I hope to get the new battery box on my 70 today


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Spent more time stripping parts off the 40 today. Went over it with engine degreaser, pressure washed it, then "Simple Green" & another pressure wash. I'll need to wire brush some areas before going over it with liquid sander then primer. Hope to spray some "Classic Green" by the end of the week!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Primer's on!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sprayed 4-double coats of JD "Classic Green" this afternoon:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great project! The old girl looks real nice. keep the posts on this baby going!!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Painted the rims today. Parts order from Steiner Tractor Parts, including the lower water pipe for the 40, painted it & the air cleaner. Ordered new front tires for it this evening.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Getting there!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll need to do some touch-ups, mostly around the 1/4 turn hood fasteners. Had a little gas drip at the shut-off, not a big deal. I did have to crank it up, just to listen to it run for a bit! Put the fenders/footrests on & the 3-pt arms in a day or two, along with the rear wheels. Just as well leave the fronts off, new front tires should be here this week.

But I'm gettin' closer!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I like it grnspot! You do nice work!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Put the fenders & rear wheels on this morning. Then, couldn't wait, put the fronts on, even though they'll have to come back off in a few days for new tires. Took it for a drive this afternoon!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Beautiful, u wanna do a 70 next? I got one sitting here that needs it!


----------



## radio_tech (Apr 21, 2015)

Very nice looking project, Well Done!!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Had the local muffler shop swell some pipe for me this morning to make a PTO cover for the 40. Cut the pieces to fit & welded them up myself, then smoothed it out with body filler. Few coats of JD Classic Green & it'll be ready to install when it dries. This one cost me $6 & some time.

The real ones, when you can find them are made of cast & cost up to $145!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Finished the touch-ups on the 40 today, ready for show season! I'll probably put the repainted Ford snow blade on for our local show coming June 20th.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, sure looks good! I like the look of the long bar-short bar tires


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

June 13-14 in Lacon,Il, good show! You should bring the 40!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Been watching this thread from the start,and Sir you indeed have the touch!!!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey grnspot, does your 40 have a live pto?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

ben70b said:


> June 13-14 in Lacon,Il, good show! You should bring the 40!


5-1/2 hours each way, probably won't make it!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Excellent redo grnspot110. Thanks for sharing this with us. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey , BB, Where you been hidin' ?? Good to hear from you !


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

ben70b said:


> Hey grnspot, does your 40 have a live pto?


No, the PTO operates through the clutch.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok, I'm not at all familiar with the dubuques, on my Waterloo built 50 and 70 there is a clutch lever to put the pto in gear down by the floorboard and a lever along side the battery box to turn it on and off. Eventually I would like to acquire each model, 40 thru 80, so I think a 40 is in my future. I would like a 40s or 40u. If I could put a woods belly mower on it it may go from a dream to a reality a little quicker but if the blades stop spinning every time I step on the clutch that may be a pain.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

ben70b said:


> Ok, I'm not at all familiar with the dubuques, on my Waterloo built 50 and 70 there is a clutch lever to put the pto in gear down by the floorboard and a lever along side the battery box to turn it on and off. Eventually I would like to acquire each model, 40 thru 80, so I think a 40 is in my future. I would like a 40s or 40u. If I could put a woods belly mower on it it may go from a dream to a reality a little quicker but if the blades stop spinning every time I step on the clutch that may be a pain.


You may want to add an override clutch! TSC has them for $80, they're on ebay for $45, don't know if there's a difference. I've never used one myself.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

grnspot110 said:


> Finished the touch-ups on the 40 today, ready for show season! I'll probably put the repainted Ford snow blade on for our local show coming June 20th.


Make sure you throw that in the registry, what a beaut!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I've been making a water bottle holder & tool box bracket for the 40 over the last few days. Also, a pair of flag holders for parades. Will have the 40, 314, 100 & L/60 Custom at the Eagleville, MO show this Saturday.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

pogobill said:


> Make sure you throw that in the registry, what a beaut!


I've tried, can't get it to take!

Update, got it in the registry yesterday, 6/30/15!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Did something this morning I'd been trying to avoid! The left steering ball joint on the front axle wouldn't come loose so I could put a new rubber boot on it. I'd tried soaking, tapping & even locking two nuts together & using the impact wrench, nothing worked. So, this morning, I got out the torch! Heated it to a nice cherry red, held a rag with ice cubes in it on the bolt, then smacked it with the hammer & it came out! Now for a fresh coat of paint, then the new boot.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's a tip:
Take a couple of 3 lb hammers,and put one on one side,then smack the other side, where the taper goes through the arm.You can put a bit of tension on the joint with a Pickle Fork,but ,usually it isn't needed.
I've used this trick,for years,and it works 99% of the time.


----------

